# Spear Fishing /Diving Tip #24 DIY Spear Gun Rack.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't posted a tip here in a while. This one is duck soup to make.
We are installing this on my son's new Dusky 20 CC.

Here is an easy DIY Spear Gun rack project.

You'll need a handfull of SS screws, a little Starboard, 2 Igloo hinges and an Igloo latch. 

I stop and pick up busted Igloos from time to time just for parts.

This is about a 45 minute DIY project. For tools, you only need a saw and a drill.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. Will they just be standing up and this holds them in place?

Looks like you could also use two of these and hang them along/under the gunnels or in a cabin or something.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

good idea.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Depends.*

This one slides into a tank rack. Notice the teak strip on the back.

An even easier one bolts right to the gunwale. Guns stand up right.
This particular one is sized for Sea Hornets, the most popular free shaft guns down here. Most folks do not use a line gun here unless they are freediving.


----------

